# Probleme beim Anschluss der Anlage ( Harman/Kardon AVI 150 )



## c321c (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab hier 2x den Verstärker Harman/Kardon AVI 150 (ich weiß, dass er ein wenig älter ist, aber des Teil kann was). An dem einen ist noch nichts angeschlossen, beim anderen sind links und rechts große JBL LX 800 MK II Boxen angschlossen. So jetzt hab ich hier aber noch einen Subwoofer und mehrere kleine Boxen. So nun mein Problem...der Subwoofer hat noch 2 kleine Satelliten dabei, die werden an dem Subwoofer angeschlossen... so scheint es mir...nur habe ich keine Ahnung wo ich den Subwoofer anschließen soll...ich könnte den 2. Verstärker anschließen und ihn für die ,,hinterne" Boxen benutzten, aber das Handbuch sagt mir nur welche Anschlüsse ich beim ersten Verstärker benutzen soll...und weiter hin nichts...ich weiß also nicht wo ich die Kabel anschließen soll... (am 2. Verstärker) Ich hab schon einiges versucht nur bis jetzt hatte ich keinen Erfolg!

Nun ja vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meinen Problemen helfen 

Ich werde einige Bilder Erstmal hochstellen, damit ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt von der Lage!

Also ich möchte aufjedenfall versuchen den Subwoofer anzuschließen und 2 weiter kleine Boxen als hintere Boxen...


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2012)

Du müsstest eher mal Fotos / Daten des Subwoofers nennen. Wenn die Boxen an den Sub kommen, dann muss der Sub mehrere Eingänge haben. Das ist aber nicht etwa ein ehemaliges 2.1-PC-System, oder?


ps: der Verstärker ist 2 mal das gleiche MOdell, oder ist es so, dass es eine Vor+Endstufe getrennt ist, also beides zwei unterschiedliche Geräte sind, die aber zusammengehören?


----------



## onslaught (6. Juni 2012)

Die Vorderen Boxen direkt am Gerät, A -L + R. Den Woofer am "Center-Speaker" (18). Den Zweiten Verstärker mit Chinch  an den "rear line- out" (Panel Nr 16 auf dem Bild) und an diesem dann die hinteren Boxen A L+R.

So hab ich das verstanden.

Du kannst den Zweiten Verstärker über Chinch auch an "Center" (Panel Nr 16) anschließen und damit den Woofer betreiben, je nachdem wo er steht, und die hinteren Boxen am 1. Gerät (B- L+R)


----------



## c321c (6. Juni 2012)

Ich werde sofort Bilder hochladen mit den Daten des Subwoofers...Das Porblem ist eben, dass ich nicht weiß wie man ihn anschließt, da er mehrere anschlüsse besitzt für links und rechts...

Falls ihr weiter Bilder benötigt, oder neue, da man nichts erkennt einfach sagen...


----------



## onslaught (6. Juni 2012)

Im Centerspeaker Panel (Nr 18) gibts doch auch L+R wie ich gesehn hab.

PS.Deine Fotos stehn auf dem Kopf


----------



## c321c (6. Juni 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Im Centerspeaker Panel (Nr 18) gibts doch auch L+R wie ich gesehn hab.
> 
> PS.Deine Fotos stehn auf dem Kopf


 

Ja ich weiß  nur wenn ich des dort anschließe, also links und rechts, wie du gesagt hast dann kommt da kein Bass raus, sondern Ton....


----------



## onslaught (6. Juni 2012)

Wenn kein spezieller Subwoofer Anschluß, durch eine Frequenzweiche geregelt, vorhanden ist wirst du damit wohl oder übel leben müssen. Centerspeaker ist halt kein Subwoofer, aber wenns laut wird bringt der Woofer trotzdem den Bass besser rüber wie eine 3 oder 4 wege Box


----------



## sh4sta (6. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe is der Jamo nen passiver Sub...ergo schliesst man die Front LS an dem Sub(in die Ausgänge) und dann vom Sub (Eingänge) in die jeweiligen Ausgänge des Verstärkers. 

Also ist die Folge

Verstärker (Front left + right) Ausgänge ---zum---> Jamo Sub Eingänge dann vom 
Sub ---zu den---> jeweiligen front LS. (natürlich immer richtig gepolt links/rechts)


Ich hoffe ich habs verständlich ausgedrückt. Der Sub greift sich dann "automatisch" die tiefen Frequenzen von den Front ausgängen ab.


*edit* Um es zu verdeutlichen 

Die Anschlüsse auf diesem Bild http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...der-anlage-harman-kardon-avi-150-imag0165.jpg gehören in die FrontLS Ausgänge des Verstärkers.


----------



## c321c (6. Juni 2012)

Ahhh ok... habs verstanden werds mal so versuche  danke euch  schon mal!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2012)

Also, das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass der Verstärker keinen SUbwooferkanal hat, der ist aus Zeiten, an denen es an sich noch kein Surround gab, sondern nur ganz wenige Quellen, die dann über den "Tuner" derart  nutzbar waren, mit 5.0-Sound. 

Da wäre nun die Frage, was Du denn überhaupt am Verstärker anschließen willst? Und willst Du dann echten Surroundsound, oder "nur" zB Stereomusik aus allen Ecken des Raumes hören? Für was willst Du denn die Satellitenboxen des Subs nutzen? 

Was evlt. ginge wäre, dass Du die Ausgänge am Verstärker für die Frontboxen AUCH mit dem Sub verbindest (an die Anschlüsse "Amplifier" ) - dann würdest Du wenigstens von dem Sound, der für Stereo dann vorne R+L gedacht ist, AUCH den Bass über den Sub darstellen. Problem dabei: der Sub kriegt dann AUCH die Frequenzen ab, die höher sind - der Sound kann also "schwammig" werden.


----------



## sh4sta (6. Juni 2012)

Ich war schneller Herb 

Und da es nen AVR is, wird er wohl Surround haben wollen und die Sats sind halt einfach nur dabei...


----------



## onslaught (6. Juni 2012)

An den Sub die kleinen Satelliten würd ich sagen.


----------



## c321c (6. Juni 2012)

Also des Teil ist zwar sau alt muss ich echt zu geben...aber mit den 2 dicken JBLs die ich hier hab ist das egal...wenn ich ein Lied reinhaue mit nem guten Bass dann wackelt alles!  Ich hab des Sach halt noch alles rumstehen...will also versuchen des anzuschließen  wenns schwammig ist dann bleib ich bei den jetzigen Boxen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2012)

c321c schrieb:


> Also des Teil ist zwar sau alt muss ich echt zu geben...aber mit den 2 dicken JBLs die ich hier hab ist das egal...wenn ich ein Lied reinhaue mit nem guten Bass dann wackelt alles!  Ich hab des Sach halt noch alles rumstehen...will also versuchen des anzuschließen  wenns schwammig ist dann bleib ich bei den jetzigen Boxen



Ja sicher, die alten Verstärker sind ja nicht schlecht, sondern im Gegenteil: ein 20 Jahre altes Teil für damals 500 DM ist immer noch besser als ein nagelneuer heute für 250€ - aber das Teil ist halt so alt, dass da kein Sub vorgesehen ist. Damals gab es zB auch noch keine DVD-Player, d.h. Surround zu Hause war meines Wissens an sich gar nicht verfügbar, bis es dann DVDs gab. Ich weiß grad selber nicht, womit man den Verstärker damals in Surround füttern konnte - da aber laut Anleitung der "Tuner" für die 5.0-Anschlüsse gedacht ist, könnte es vlt sein, dass es damals mal einen Surround-Tuner (also Radio) gab und vlt nen Sender, der Konzerte in Surround gesendet hat, was sich dann aber nicht durchsetzte...? Wäre das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen könnte. 

@sh4Ta: AV ja, aber "Receiver" ist hier das falsche Wort, denn das Ding hat kein Radio   es hat bis auf die Tatsache, dass es mehr als nur STereo hat und zwei Ausgänge für TV, aber leider rein gar nichts mit einem modernen AVR zu tun.


----------



## c321c (6. Juni 2012)

Des Teil sollte Surround haben, also meine ich ... Ich kann wenn ich auf Surround drücke auswählen: Hall, Wide und Phantom... auf Phantom hört es sich am besten an...


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2012)

Ja, Surround schon, aber nur wenn die Soundquelle wie zB Dein PC auch analog Surround liefert mit mehreren Kabeln (also eben über die mehreren Anschlüsse links oben für "Tuner" ) UND eben ohne Subwooferkanal. Der Verstärker hat nunmal keinen Anschluss für nen SUb, er arbeitet also mit 5.0, nicht mit 5.1

Und das, was Du mit "Surround" auswählen kannst, sind nur Effekte, um den Klang zu verändern und vlt auch, damit man Stereomusik auf alle Boxen verteilen kann. Somit könnte man zB ein Konzert in einer großen Halle "simulieren"


----------



## c321c (6. Juni 2012)

Ahh ok  danke ich werd weiter dran bleiben und weiter versuchen, aber ich denke die 2 großen Boxen reichen (Wenns nicht geht) ! 

Viele Dank für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## onslaught (6. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub ich bin im falschen Film


----------



## c321c (6. Juni 2012)

VIELEN VIELEN DANK !!!! Das Dazwischenhängen hat geholfen!!! ) Und hört sich richtig hammer an VIELEN DANK!!


----------

